# Game #46 Suns vs T-wolves



## KG4MVP2

my prediction 108-83 suns  blow out the wolves

KEY PLAYERS SUNS

























WOLVES


----------



## JBoog35

How could you say Marko Jaric is a key to the game, you mean if he's out with the flu?


----------



## P-Dub34

KSTC can lick my balls.


----------



## JuX

Wow, I don't mean to be pessimistic here, but this got to be the worst game thread....


----------



## P-Dub34

Yeah, it's a poor game thread. In the Celtics forums the rules are the mods put one, professional one up. Only if there isn't one up by gametime (like yesterday with the half-assed thread I created) then another poster puts one up. Besides, it's not like more than one or two people ever post in them, anyways, so what does it matter?


----------



## JuX

Eh, ok.


----------



## socco

Madsen and Carter are starting.


----------



## JuX

I understand that Carter's starting, but Mad Dog?


----------



## P-Dub34

> Madsen and Carter are starting.


*vomits*

You're kidding, right?


----------



## socco

I like AC starting. A bit puzzled at Madsen though.


----------



## JuX

AC's already contributed in this game.


----------



## Avalanche

wolves have got to get the ball down low to KG, Eddie and Blount and try and take some advantage of the size advantage they have over the suns... otherwise this could be a long night.


----------



## socco

It's so frustrating watching the Suns play. All they do is take bad shots. What really sucks is that they make those bad shots so often.


----------



## JuX

Great, Blount just got a tech.


----------



## Avalanche

for what?


----------



## JuX

Dunno I cannot watch this game on TV


----------



## socco

Was out getting something to drink, didn't see it either.


----------



## P-Dub34

> Great, Blount just got a tech.


Satan called. Hell froze over.


----------



## JuX

They are catching up on the Suns right now.


----------



## the main event

blount with his third personnal.


----------



## the main event

i like banks


----------



## JuX

I hope the organizaton will come to a sense to keep Banks for the futurse use.


----------



## socco

Blanks is playing really good. That was a sweet block on Barbosa, didn't expect Marcus to get up that high.


----------



## JuX

Damn, that's good thing to hear.


----------



## the main event

Maccants!
yu huu


----------



## JuX

Sweet!


----------



## aquaitious

socco said:


> Blanks is playing really good. That was a sweet block on Barbosa, didn't expect Marcus to get up that high.


He rejected Steve Hunter last year. Hunter was going for a two handed dunk, Banks jumps up and rejects the ball into the 3rd row. It was amazing.


----------



## the main event

aquaitious said:


> He rejected Steve Hunter last year. Hunter was going for a two handed dunk, Banks jumps up and rejects the ball into the 3rd row. It was amazing.


no way!
i need to see to beleive.


----------



## JuX

aquaitious said:


> He rejected Steve Hunter last year. Hunter was going for a two handed dunk, Banks jumps up and rejects the ball into the 3rd row. It was amazing.


I wish there is a video clip of that or is there one?


----------



## the main event

MacCants is so talented he's great for us!
banksy boy is quick as hell
and KG is KG tonight


----------



## JuX

the main event said:


> MacCants is so talented he's great for us!
> banksy boy is quick as hell
> and KG is KG tonight


As you just said that, he is no longer 100% shooting now.

:biggrin:


----------



## the main event

Juxtaposed said:


> As you just said that, he is no longer 100% shooting now.
> 
> :biggrin:


LOL in noticed.
he won't miss anymore :angel:


----------



## aquaitious

Juxtaposed said:


> I wish there is a video clip of that or is there one?


If you have NBA 2k6, you'll see it TWICE.


----------



## aquaitious

I wish I had another video though.


----------



## the main event

**** Marions long arms


----------



## JuX

ugh, Barbosa's killing us.


----------



## the main event

Marions is too,he's got like 3 or 4 steals.


----------



## JuX

McCants...if he is playing like that, he'd have a good season after ASG


----------



## the main event

Enough!!!!

He's Stealing Our Game


----------



## JuX

the main event said:


> Enough!!!!
> 
> He's Stealing Our Game


6 of 'em... Holy ****


----------



## socco

Good half. Would've liked to have a bigger lead than just 2. But I'm happy with just playing good basketball finally. Gotta see 48 minutes of that though, not just 24.


----------



## the main event

too bad we lost the 9 point lead to just 2,i've got a feeling they will wear us down the next Half.
We gotta watch our passes and dribble! Marion is godfathering our babies **** watch the ball Hassel,watch the ****ing ball.


----------



## the main event

the bright side is MacCants of course.
he's awsome.


----------



## JuX

No Jaric. Woot!

Decent half, but like he said it will probably wear us down later, who knows?


----------



## moss_is_1

i think we need to stay with a run n gun type suns offense with banks in there becuz we have athletic guys in there with kg-mccants-davis-hassell-banks-griffin-reed


pretty nice half altho we are shooting 63 percent to ther 41 and up by 2 becuz of 13 turnovers and them making 9 more FTs than us...kg wont be much of a factor if they keep covering him like that...2 guys fronting him-Diaw and marion are to long to throw over them


----------



## the main event

7 steals??!?!?!!


----------



## the main event

Sir antony stall the ball from Mrion yuyuy


----------



## JuX

the main event said:


> 7 steals??!?!?!!


Long before we will realize, he'll have a triple double if thats posisble


----------



## moss_is_1

hooray diaw and thomas have 4 fouls now keep pumping it inside


----------



## moss_is_1

banks checks in


----------



## JuX

Thank god Diaw does not have an explosive game like he did earlier vs KG.


----------



## JuX

Davis became the 4th to join the double digit ppoints for the team They works so well as a team tonite.


----------



## the main event

Hassel block marion


----------



## JuX

They are doing well of maintaining their lead over the Suns so far this 3rd qtr. Let's hope that they can do that until the game is really over.


----------



## socco

Stop turning over the damn ball. Geez.


----------



## JuX

19 turnovers. *shrugs*


----------



## the main event

30 turns is a record?


----------



## JuX

the main event said:


> 30 turns is a record?


For what? In a game? For a club?


----------



## the main event

ya...


----------



## JuX

Damn that Matrix


----------



## JuX

Double teamed KG, did they?


----------



## socco

Refs deciding it's about time that they put their imprint on the game. Let's hope that doesn't last.


----------



## the main event

Down by 6 goint into the 4th.
beaten by 20 some turnovers from all sorts of offensive and travelling violations.
i don't think we can do it,very hopefull tough.


----------



## JuX

Am I reading it right? Hassell with 8 assists?!


----------



## JuX

We're catching up again... whoo!


----------



## the main event

Those refa are ****ing bithces waht's up with those offensive all the time


----------



## JuX

the main event said:


> Those refa are ****ing bithces waht's up with those offensive all the time


Word
Banks! He's our man! :banana:


----------



## the main event

Banks is awsome!!!
Maccants blocks james joneshe's wasome too.

now Hassel to the line.


----------



## JuX

It is spelled McCants for God's sakes, and damn this is pretty competitive game. It's not KG's night.


----------



## JuX

6 players in double digits and please take over this game


----------



## the main event

8 or 9 for marion?
spooky


----------



## socco

Nice play Ricky. Next time just hand him the ball why don't ya?


----------



## JuX

He's been diagonsed with butterfingers or whatever.


----------



## JuX

Here you go, KG


----------



## socco

Thank you Casey. Don't let these refs try to give the game to Phoenix.


----------



## JuX

socco said:


> Thank you Casey. Don't let these refs try to give the game to Phoenix.


That was why a tech is issued?


----------



## the main event

KG with 5th foul 2:33 to go.
can we win it ?

buzzer beater by Maccants?


----------



## JuX

McCANNTTTTSSS!!


----------



## socco

Juxtaposed said:


> That was why a tech is issued?


Hassell had a clean block on a layup attempt but they called him for a foul. There's been quite a few questionable calls (a few going against them, but we've got screwed alot more) so Casey *****ed the ref out.


----------



## JuX

socco said:


> Hassell had a clean block on a layup attempt but they called him for a foul. There's been quite a few questionable calls (a few going against them, but we've got screwed alot more) so Casey *****ed the ref out.


 :clap: Props to him.


----------



## the main event

ohh no that shouldn't of happend that 3' by diaw.

are we clutch enough today?


----------



## JuX

Damn that Boris Diaw.


----------



## the main event

we lead by one!!!
20 second left do not lose that balll!!!


----------



## JuX

It's now hack a "player" strategy goin' on


----------



## the main event

**** Kg Missed The Second
I Hope It Don't Cost Us The Game


----------



## moss_is_1

WHOOOOOOOOOOOO KG I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## socco

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## JuX

Yess!!! Thank You!


----------



## moss_is_1

first double double for hassell tonight he played well besides the 4 1st half TOs 15 pts 10 assists 7 rebounds


----------



## the main event

yess we won!!!
22-25 pretty lame tough 

now we gotta keep up with that play,good decision to change the lineup,thank god jaric was seek,today we saw Banks once more proving himself more worthy of the starting job to co. with carter.
trade jaric.


----------



## JuX

moss_is_1 said:


> first double double for hassell tonight he played well besides the 4 1st half TOs 15 pts 10 assists 7 rebounds


Hmm, not too bad... A decent game for him.

KG is the clutch tonight, about time.


----------



## socco

That block was just crazy. Kevin, will you marry me?


----------



## the main event

can you describe the move(the block) for me?
i haven't seen the game=/


----------



## JBoog35

I didn't get to see the game, but the fact that they held on in Phoenix is huge?


----------



## moss_is_1

the main event said:


> can you describe the move(the block) for me?
> i haven't seen the game=/


nash drove- got doubled then he threw a pass under the double marion floated it up and kg threw it in the stands :biggrin: watch sportscenter im sure it will be on there


----------



## the main event

cool!!!
sure hope to catch it


----------



## JuX

Hence the MVP just threw another MVP off in the end of game. Damn, it surely does look like a goaltend, but damn...

Moss- sign me up.


----------



## moss_is_1

done, im trying to fix it up to look better right now lol


----------



## the main event

sign me up too moss


----------



## Flanders

Lost 25,000 Ucash...but, it was a sacrifice worth the costs. 

Awesome game btw. I really like how the Wolves put KG on Nash most of the game. Banks had a phenomonal game, as did McCants, Hassell, KG. Watching the game, the Wolves looked like they are getting more and more used to each other. Guys know where each other are and we played good team defense. We got a little sloppy out there though...how many steals did Marion get? Looked like he stole the ball every play. Oh well, great win, great block.


----------



## socco

Juxtaposed said:


> Hence the MVP just threw another MVP off in the end of game. Damn, it surely does look like a goaltend, but damn...


Looked clean on the replays I saw.


----------



## JuX

socco said:


> Looked clean on the replays I saw.


Yeah, but it seemed like the ball was starting to come down. Just a little when KG swooshed the Matrix off.


----------



## Avalanche

huge win for the wolves over the suns, and by the sounds of it a huge play by garnett at the end of the game.
having a look at the box score on nba.com and banks and mccants came up big for the wolves tonight with jaric out.


----------



## JuX

Flanders said:


> Lost 25,000 Ucash...but, it was a sacrifice worth the costs.
> 
> Awesome game btw. I really like how the Wolves put KG on Nash most of the game. Banks had a phenomonal game, as did McCants, Hassell, KG. Watching the game, the Wolves looked like they are getting more and more used to each other. Guys know where each other are and we played good team defense. We got a little sloppy out there though...how many steals did Marion get? Looked like he stole the ball every play. Oh well, great win, great block.


25 grands!? I only lost 10, because I felt not right betting against my team, that's ironic.


----------



## moss_is_1

the main event said:


> sign me up too moss


will do


----------



## JuX

I bet that block at the end will end up being in one of those ESPN's web gems.


----------



## moss_is_1

Avalanche said:


> huge win for the wolves over the suns, and by the sounds of it a huge play by garnett at the end of the game.
> having a look at the box score on nba.com and banks and mccants came up big for the wolves tonight with jaric out.


yeah they really are why we won this game becuz kg coudlnt score at all becuz diaw and marion were fronting him the whole night but hassell, mccants, and banks stepped up for us also in his minutes reed played very nice he was playing very aggresive and tough


----------



## Avalanche

really do hope we hold onto banks...


----------



## Seuss

Suns let scrubs beat them.


My gosh.


The Sonics now the Wolves? 


When you let McCants and Marcus act like their ****ing Michael Jordan out there you shouldn't expect to win.

Also, that was one damn nice goaltend by KG.


I don't understand why they wouldn't review the play.


Those refs must want to get home to watch Medium or something.


----------



## moss_is_1

SunsFan57 said:


> Suns let scrubs beat them.
> 
> 
> My gosh.
> 
> 
> The Sonics now the Wolves?
> 
> 
> When you let McCants and Marcus act like their ****ing Michael Jordan out there you shouldn't expect to win.
> 
> Also, that was one damn nice goaltend by KG.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why they wouldn't review the play.
> 
> 
> Those refs must want to get home to watch Medium or something.



dude could u just thrash our team anymore? quit being a little ***** about it, and kgs *BLOCK* was too close to tell between it, and since when are mccants and banks scrubs becuz they took advantage of the suns 'defense'

good game by the suns tho played hard throughout, marion and nash had nice games marion was a monster nash had to score tho


----------



## socco

McCants + Banks = Lottery Picks
Block = Clean

Oh, and the Suns are the team more than anybody in the NBA who get big performances from poor players. Diaw, House, Jones, etc. are all decent players, but can have huge nights because of the way the Suns play. If any team can claim that they got beat by scrubs it's usually the team that just lost to Phoenix.


----------



## Flanders

SunsFan57 said:


> Suns let scrubs beat them.
> 
> 
> My gosh.
> 
> 
> The Sonics now the Wolves?
> 
> 
> When you let McCants and Marcus act like their ****ing Michael Jordan out there you shouldn't expect to win.
> 
> Also, that was one damn nice goaltend by KG.
> 
> 
> *I don't understand why they wouldn't review the play.*
> 
> 
> Those refs must want to get home to watch Medium or something.



You can't review blocked shots. Reviews can only be made if the release of a shot is in question. Great block by the way. :clap:


----------



## Seuss

McCants and Marcus are scrubs until noted otherwise.


In the replay it was pretty clear that the ball was on the way down.


And I'm not sayings the wolves are scrubs I'm just picking on individuals.


I'm not gonna argue about the goaltend since the game is over and that the Suns can't beat a struggling team.


----------



## moss_is_1

SunsFan57 said:


> *Suns let scrubs beat them.
> 
> 
> My gosh.
> 
> 
> The Sonics now the Wolves? *
> 
> 
> When you let McCants and Marcus act like their ****ing Michael Jordan out there you shouldn't expect to win.
> 
> Also, that was one damn nice goaltend by KG.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why they wouldn't review the play.
> 
> 
> Those refs must want to get home to watch Medium or something.


yes you did , right there


----------



## socco

SunsFan57 said:


> McCants and Marcus are scrubs until noted otherwise.


Like I said, they were lottery picks. Not scrubs. Talent has never been the question with them.



SunsFan57 said:


> In the replay it was pretty clear that the ball was on the way down.


It was pretty clear on the replays I saw that it wasn't on the way down yet. Because of the way he blocked it, kinda sat in his hand a moment, it was questionable when watching it live. But on the replay I thought it was clean. And on a play at the end of the game like that if you can't tell either way you let it go.


----------



## Seuss

Maybe I should of been more clear.


But I was refering to Mccants, Marcus.


----------



## socco

Again SunsFan57, those guys are lottery picks. They have A LOT of talent. If it were Ronald Dupree and Justin Reed beating you, I would understand. But these guys are certainly capable of what they did tonight and then some. As a Suns fan you should understand this, as your team is pretty much based around that concept: Put a bunch of talented athletes together, throw them out on the court, and tell them to score as much as possible.


----------



## moss_is_1

plus it wasnt JUST those guys just look at the shooting %s tonight, we shot something like 57 to ur 44


----------



## moss_is_1

Go Warriors


----------



## The King of the World

Sweet merciful crap!! We won a game that was decided by three points or less!


----------



## the main event

GOOD LORD OF THE BLOCKS!
:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## P-Dub34

> Suns let scrubs beat them.


This can't touch Antoine Walker and Pierce beating the Suns in OT and then Marion taking shots at how bad the Celtics were after the loss. My best memory was Pierce doing that gay head taunt that Q did, and talking trash at the FT line. He can do whatever he wants against the Suns, Amare owes him some teeth. I just remember Suns fans whining in the same way about that game.


----------



## JuX

SF57, McCants is a rookie, and Banks is a talent waiting to blossom in the right time. Like socco said, they're talents not two wasted lives. I know I am going to say the same thing like other people said about two of them until you stop referring them as the scrubs.

Damn awesome game!


----------



## JuX

Now, that's what I'd like to see often!


----------



## the main event

Exactly man, i saw that one on Espn today.

i wanted to post it too,it got to me,i hope we'll keep playing good Basketball from now on.


----------

